# Northern Michigan



## welj31 (Jan 20, 2009)

Our company is owned and ran by our family (3 kids that run the shovles lol). For several years we have helped out by running a low income program for folks in our area. We have 6 sites we plow for free (elderly and cant pay). This last year we had to invest in new equipment. And then we lost the only real paying job we had. This church job had paid for all the freebies we do. So we are now in a pickle. Now we have a truck payment and insh, but no paying job. If anyone in our area needs a sub....let us know. I have several years exp and a dependable truck w/boss V.
Looking for some sub work around Lewiston, Gaylord, Atlanta, or Mio MI
Can travle some if the price is right.
Thanks
Contact [email protected] or leave message (989) 858-3078


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

hey sorry to hear were are u located,i have some property in lovells


----------



## welj31 (Jan 20, 2009)

Only 14 miles away so if you need me I can make it. Thanks


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

old thread but wondering if you were still around?


----------

